# Applications manquantes sur Apple TV



## Edge29 (27 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour, 

Ma question est assez simple. Je viens de me procurer une Apple TV mais à ma grande surprise, un bon nombre d'applications que je pensais trouver sont absentes. C'est notamment le cas de Watch ESPN, HBO ou MLS. Est-ce qu'il s'agit d'applications seulement disponible aux USA ou y a-t-il quelque chose à faire ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Powerdom (28 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

 Il faudra un compte itunes US. (du moins pour HBO) c'est facile d'en créer un ou de changer le tien de pays.

sinon les applications peuvent êtres masquées depuis le menu réglage.


----------

